# If your TSH level is low but everything else is normal, what does that mean?



## Jessicapoff (Jun 22, 2014)

If my TSH level came back as .0121 when the doctor says the range should be .45 to 4.5, What does that mean? I am not sure yet about my t3 or t4 but before when I had that work done my TSH was border line low and my t3 and t4 were normal. What does all this mean?

Also can a TSH level go from being border line low then 6 months later fine then two months later real low?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Stimulating antibodies.

Please ask your doctors office for copies of your lab results and post all you have along with ranges.


----------

